# Stihl Blade Decision



## AmateurSawer (Jun 4, 2018)

Trying to decide between brush knife with three blades and the eight sided grass blade for trimmer/mowing/clearing under fence lines with tall mature grass and tough stemmy weeds.
What are your recommendations?


----------



## ironman_gq (Jun 5, 2018)

I like the aeroblade tri-wing blade for grass and anything under 3/4" diameter. They create a lot of airflow and keep the long grass from plugging up the cutter head


----------



## AmateurSawer (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks.I bought a 25mm brush blade like you are talking about.


----------



## ironman_gq (Jun 11, 2018)

I recommend wearing long sleeves and a faceshield if you are cutting woody things with it. They do throw chunks sometimes and a 6" piece of stem hurts if it hits bare skin or your face.


----------



## WesternSaw (Jul 1, 2018)

Just to add I used my Stihl 90R Kombi with the circular blade that looks similar to a blade for lumber ,man does that work slick !
WesternSaw


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jul 2, 2018)

Big time yes to eye / face protection.


----------



## alderman (Jul 7, 2018)

Ive tried just about every blade I can find and these work better than anything I've found on materials you describe.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

